
Apple Considered Purchasing Intel's Smartphone Modem Chip Business - Tomte
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/04/26/apple-considered-purchasing-intel-modem-chip-business/
======
RantyDave
By the sounds of things the patent portfolio could be worth a fair bit but the
rest of the division? Not so much.

